# Need a screen printer in NJ for coroplast signs



## mr8500 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey guys, I don't come on here much these days. I own a sign company in NJ, we do vinyl, print, heat applied, etc. however we do not do screen printing and I am looking to expand into large order screen printed coroplast yard signs. I would really like to deal with someone here in New Jersey to make it easier. Anyone here in NJ do wholesale pricing on coro signs?
please reply, pm me or email. 
Thanks


----------

